# Suppression définitive Apps ?



## bertol65 (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Comment supprimer définitivement les Apps dont on ne veut plus sur Ipad avec itunes ?
Lorsque iPad est branché sur iTunes dans l'onglet Apps elles apparaissent quand même après suppression prêtes à être réinstallées.
Je voudrais les supprimer définitivement.
Merci.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Essaye ça ça marchera peut-être.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4919?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est sur ton compte que tu veux supprimer (masquer) tes achats ou sur iTunes que tu veux supprimer ces Apps ?

Pour les supprimer sur iTunes, voici la méthode :

Par le panneau latéral tu peux accéder à tes Apps.
Sélectionne les Apps et supprime.

C'est un peu le B.A.BA.


----------



## bertol65 (10 Octobre 2014)

C'est ce que je fais. Elles sont bien supprimées sur le Ipad mais elles sont toujours là dans iTunes avec la possibilité de les installer. Je veux les virer également de iTunes.


----------



## papa9999 (10 Octobre 2014)

pour les desinstaller definitivement il faut les enlever de ta bibliotheque itunes.
mais tant qu'elle reste dans la collone de gauche de itunes elles ne sont plus sur l'ipad donc aucun soucis.les applis installer avec les ios d'origine ne peuvent pas etre supprimées.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Octobre 2014)

bertol65 a dit:


> C'est ce que je fais. Elles sont bien supprimées sur le Ipad mais elles sont toujours là dans iTunes avec la possibilité de les installer. Je veux les virer également de iTunes.


Relis mon message.
Je ne te parle pas de les supprimer de ton iPad par l'intermédiaire d'iTunes.
Je te parle de les supprimer dans iTunes.
De la même manière que tu peux supprimer des morceaux de musique contenus sur iTunes dans ton ordinateur, tu peux supprimer des Apps contenus sur iTunes dans ton ordinateur. Et tu n'as pas besoin que ton iPad soit connecté pour ça.
Voici le lien du support Apple (recherche gogol "supprimer apps sur itunes", 2ème résultat).
J'ai bien peur qu'il ne soit pas plus explicite que moi.

Edit : je m'aperçois que chez certains le panneau latéral d'iTunes est masqué par défaut. C'est peut-être pour ça que ça n'est pas clair pour toi.
Qu'à cela ne tienne : Présentation/Afficher la barre latérale.


----------



## bertol65 (10 Octobre 2014)

Oui ca marche avec le coup de la barre latérale visible. Merci.
Mais quelle usine à gaz quand même !


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2014)

Quand la barre latérale est masquée, il suffit, dans le menu déroulant situé à gauche dans le haut de la fenêtre iTunes et qui par défaut est sur "Musiques", d'y sélectionner "Applications"

Toutes les applis sont alors présentées sous forme d'icones, et on peut parfaitement supprimer celles que l'on ne veut plus avoir dans sa bibliothèque d'applications


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Octobre 2014)

bertol65 a dit:


> Mais quelle usine à gaz quand même !


Tout dépend du point de vue.
iTunes gère la musique, les films, les apps, ...et les iDevices.
Il ne me paraît pas illogique que l'onglet Apps gère la suppression des apps sur l'ordi, et que l'onglet iDevice gère la suppression de ces apps sur l'iDevice.
On peux très bien vouloir supprimer une app sur un iPhone sans vouloir la supprimer de l'ordi car on veut la garder sur un iPad.
Autre chose, il serait malvenu qu'une musique supprimée d'un iPod soit supprimée de l'ordi.
Chaque chose à sa place.

@r e m y :
+1
Effectivement, il y a ce menu déroulant quand le panneau latéral est masqué, mais il ne saute pas aux yeux (la preuve). Afficher la barre latérale me semble plus parlant.


----------

